# What is a decent Salray for a Comfortable Living



## rlawal (Nov 8, 2007)

I currently work in the US and looking to transfer to my office in Johannesburg SA. Unfortuantely, I will not be entitled to an expert package but I have been promised a good salary. I currently make six figures working in a pharmaceutical company and was wondering what a comfortable salary will be for a family of 5 (to include considerations for housing, school taxes, etc).

Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.
Ramat


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

rlawal said:


> I currently work in the US and looking to transfer to my office in Johannesburg SA. Unfortuantely, I will not be entitled to an expert package but I have been promised a good salary. I currently make six figures working in a pharmaceutical company and was wondering what a comfortable salary will be for a family of 5 (to include considerations for housing, school taxes, etc).
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.
> Ramat


Anything from ZAR15,000-40,000 per month unless your company is transferring you on the same salary as what you earn in the USA then it could go as high as ZAR 120,000 the rate right now is ZAR 6.48 to US$1.00 
Most of the times your salary will indicate per month here not necessarily per annum /year. Best would be to insist on same salary if it is a transfer.
Else go to this link for more info:http://www.bestjobs.co.za/bt-job-SC015-1-Scientific_jobs.htm


----------



## rlawal (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you gkloken for the insight and the website address, I found that useful. I will negotiate for the same salary, but it does not appear that my company want to do so. They claim they have to be equitable to the other workers in SA. I'm still negotiating tough. 

Any ideas/websites you can share about the elemenatry schools in Jburgh? The good ones, cost etc. Thanks.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

rlawal said:


> Thank you gkloken for the insight and the website address, I found that useful. I will negotiate for the same salary, but it does not appear that my company want to do so. They claim they have to be equitable to the other workers in SA. I'm still negotiating tough.
> 
> Any ideas/websites you can share about the elemenatry schools in Jburgh? The good ones, cost etc. Thanks.


Do you know which area your offices will be ?


----------



## RIKKA (Oct 27, 2007)

Having just completed salary negotiation my self, on a move to CT, watch the taxes. 40% is the flat rate if you make over R400,000 per year. And unlike america where it is the individuals responsibility to pay taxes, in SA it is the company's responsibility that you pay taxes. There are very few deductions and they are limited. While you will not pay US taxes, at over 6 figures you never paid 40% anyway, and the first ~$80k in hte US is tax free. It is a harsh tax environment over there, my recommendation is to negotiate as such. 

Let me know if you need any more insight.


----------



## rlawal (Nov 8, 2007)

My company address is 16th Road, Johannesburg Guateng. Thanks.


----------



## rlawal (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. If I understand your email well, you advice I negotiate to ensure that the 40% tax is factored into my base salary? How are the taxes deducted? Via payroll on a monthly basis or?


----------



## rlawal (Nov 8, 2007)

Any advice on salary ranges for a comprable standard of living as in the US? Apart from taxes, what other deductions are taken off the salary? If you do't mind, what industry do you work in? I am in pharmaceuticals. Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Comparable standards of living are difficult to establish. Although it has been a long time since I lived in South Africa, some of the trade-offs I remember are:

Heating and cooling: No central heat, just huddling around an inadequate 'electric fire' because 'it really isn't cold enough, is it?'. Temperatures went down to 20F (about -16C)! Daytime temperatures in the summer approached 100F (about 38C) but no air-con.

Cleaning house: In the US, I had someone come in once a week for four hours. In South Africa, I had someone twice a week for eight hours, and was considered to be roughing it because I didn't have a full-time live-in.

As far as US taxes go, be sure to file every year. If housing and a company car are included (that used to be a typical benefit for all management and professional people, not just expats), their imputed value must be included on your US tax return. The US tax filing is not fun to do, especially since South Africa uses a different tax year than the US.


----------

